
Android Fragmentation - dave1619
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2012/08/android-fragmentation.html
======
rjsamson
While its good to see a big Android supporter like Fred Wilson acknowledge the
fragmentation issues, I think convincing any developers out there that this
fragmentation is a good thing is going to be a really hard sell.

Beyond just the OEM customization, the whole Android install base is spread
out among a number of different (often older) versions - this is not something
you see with iOS where Apple does a great job of getting their install base to
upgrade quickly to the latest major version.

~~~
fredwilson
it might make sense to just focus on the google and samsung phones at first

------
dave1619
Hmmm, not sure if I agree with Fred Wilson on this one. Fragmentation is a
real pain to deal with. I guess if the fragmented parts aren't too numerous
and they have tons of users then you just deal with it.

As a developer, Android presents a challenge: it's a pain to develop for but
it's too big to ignore.

~~~
fredwilson
yes, exactly

